# Milk for Babes -- John Cotton



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 3, 2008)

_Milk for Babes_, a catechism for children, by John Cotton is available online here:

Links and Downloads Manager - Confession of Faith - Milk for Babes -- John Cotton - The PuritanBoard


----------



## N. Eshelman (May 3, 2008)

The Full title: Milk For Babes Out of the Two Breasts of the Old and New Testaments.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 3, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> The Full title: Milk For Babes Out of the Two Breasts of the Old and New Testaments.



Actually, the full title is: _Milk for Babes Drawn of the Breasts of both Testaments. Chiefly, for the spiritual nourishment of Boston Babes in either England: But may be of like use for Children._


----------



## N. Eshelman (May 3, 2008)

That is the full full title. 

Thanks for it though. It is a useful catechism.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 4, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> nleshelman said:
> 
> 
> > The Full title: Milk For Babes Out of the Two Breasts of the Old and New Testaments.
> ...



What a brilliant title.


----------



## py3ak (May 4, 2008)

What is a Boston Babe? I am wondering if it is as simple as it seems or if there is some contemporary reference that I am missing.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 4, 2008)

py3ak said:


> What is a Boston Babe? I am wondering if it is as simple as it seems or if there is some contemporary reference that I am missing.


----------



## py3ak (May 5, 2008)

What's this? Is the PuritanBoard Librarian stringing me along?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 5, 2008)

py3ak said:


> What's this? Is the PuritanBoard Librarian stringing me along?



Well, I think the expression pre-dates "chicks" or any reference to Babe Ruth. "Babes" is compared to "children." Another edition of this catechism is entitled "Milk for Babes, rendred [sic] now a little more Easy & Proper for Children of the Smallest Capacity." Therefore, I take "Babes" to mean little ones but I'm not able to define it more precisely at the moment. I am just remembering my youth in Boston and how "Boston Babes" had a different meaning for me in days gone by.


----------



## py3ak (May 5, 2008)

Yes, Andrew, I definitely picked up on the "babes" as "babies" or "toddlers". It just seemed a little strange to make a Catechism for _Boston_ small children in _either England_ if Boston was meant as the name of the New England city.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 5, 2008)

py3ak said:


> Yes, Andrew, I definitely picked up on the "babes" as "babies" or "toddlers". It just seemed a little strange to make a Catechism for _Boston_ small children in _either England_ if Boston was meant as the name of the New England city.



There is a Boston, Massachusetts (New England) and a Boston, (Old) England.


----------



## py3ak (May 5, 2008)

I suppose he was just being cute. I regret his exclusion of Liverpool babes, but you can't please anyone.


----------



## Benjamin (Jul 9, 2008)

Just a quick glancing through it showed me his view of when predestination should be taught. It is not even so much as mentioned in the Catechism. I find this interesting. The things taught, as I saw, where that our first parents where born righteous, but now through their fall we are all sinners. He then expounds the 10 commandments, and then shows how we have not kept these. That salvation is found in Christ alone, by faith in Him alone, and that these are gifts from God. What are your guyz thoughts?


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jul 9, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > nleshelman said:
> ...



Exactly.


----------

